# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Albatros  rexhaj

## Denata

(Edith)
Zgjuar jam...
Edhe pse shpirtin të përgjumur e kam.
Sytë natyrshëm tërhiqen drejt diellit, që ëmbëlsisht më josh ta shijoj virgjërinë e më të bukurës që jeta e fsheh.
Por nuk mjafton të hapësh sytë që të shpëtosh nga ankthet.
Mendja vetvetiu nuk di si të çlirohet nga hijet ku është ngatërruar.
Andaj nisem drejt diellit.
Drejt teje.
Sepse më mungon o yll i ndjeshëm.
Më duhesh që t'i jep kuptim dallgëve të frymëzimit tim.
(A.R)

----------


## Denata

Nëse me sheh të heshtur nuk do të thotë se nuk kam çfarë të them.
Kujto një këngë të dhimbshme dashurie që ta ngacmon shpirtin në pafundësisht shumë mënyra. Aq shumë ngacmohesh saqë përnjëherë zgjohet çdo ndjesi e përgjumur, e fshehur dhe e harruar. Dhe e tëra synon të flas me një zë. Kujtoje! Më trego se çfarë mund të thuhet në një situatë të tillë. E vetmja që shpërthen është ndjenja e pafjalë dhe zhgënjimi me faktin se mendimet nuk mund të shpërfaqen nëpërmjet syve. Ky jam unë në çdo sekondë që kalon. Sepse në çdo çast mendoj për ty.
Nëse nuk të shkruaj dhe nuk të thërras nuk do të thotë se me mendje nuk jam te ti.
Kujtoje një situatë nga adoleshenca. Shihe një shpirt të trazuar që frymon brenda një trupi të përmbytur në djersë. Duar që drithërojnë. Duar që me qindra herë e formojnë një numër të vetëm. Dhe që asnjëherë nuk gjejnë guxim ta shtypin butonin THIRRJE. Është ky një shpirt i hutuar që tërë kohën e pyet veten: "Athua a po e pret ti thirrjen?" Apo kjo edhe mund të të prish punë?
Nëse futem në vallen e të gjithëve dhe qesh, luaj manekinin, shurdhohem në zhurma, humb nëpër turma....
Kujtoje Hamletin. Përpiqu ta kuptosh furtunën në shpirtin e tij dhe do ta ndien se gjithçka dhemb. Dhemb shumë. Sado që njeriu të përpiqet, sado që e sforcon veten, disa gjëra nuk mund të shlyhen nga shpirti. Ato kanë lëshuar rrënjë thellë dhe tashmë janë bërë një me atomet sublime të shpirtit. T'i shlyesh ato pashmangshëm e zhbën edhe veten.
Heshtja përballë teje dhe kakofonia përballë botës.
Është kjo lufta e pafund në mes të reales dhe iluzionit. E para mjaftohet në vetvete ndërsa tjetra tërë kohën pështillet nëpër gjithçka.
A e di pse?
Sepse ti je e vetmja gjë e vërtetë. Andaj edhe i bën hije çdo gjëje tjetër.
(A.R)

----------


## Denata

Unë...
Ti...
Të gjithë ne jetojmë në një arenë të egër ku njëri tjetrin e shohim me mosbesim.
Flasim për vlera të mëdha, që i proklamojmë si ideale të raporteve ndër-njerëzore. I stërmadhojmë aq shumë saqë fillojnë të duken edhe absurde.
Kur idealet fillojnë të tingëllojnë si absurd, dhe t' i ngjasojnë ëndrrave të parealizueshme, domosdo se humb besimi. Gjithsecili struket në qoshen e vet. Dhe prej aty ëndërron për një botë më të mirë. Ëndërron derisa e humb besimin edhe në ëndrrat e veta.
A është kjo jetë?
Apo është vetëm një tablo e të jetuarit, ku personazhet më nuk bëjnë përpjekje ta njohin njëri tjetrin. Andaj edhe pavetëdijshëm zbehen në figura dhe skica. Ato mund të duken bukur, por figurat dhe skicat kurrë nuk mund ta ndiejnë të mirën brenda vetes dhe as ta shohin atë në sytë e tjetrit.
Sa e trishtë!
Dikur bota ishte plot me ngjyra ndërsa imazhet e çastit ishin bardhë dhe zi. Tani imazhet kapen në pafundësisht ngjyra, madje edhe ne 3D, ndërsa bota po shkon dhe zymtohet në bardhë dhe zi.
Jam ngopur së qeni skicë.
E di se je ngopur edhe ti.
Andaj të ftoj ta flakim tutje këtë zymti gri që na ka kurthuar.
T'u japim jetë ngjyrave brenda vetes.
Të jemi të vërtetë.
Dhe mos të ndihemi keq për këtë.
(A.R)

----------


## Denata

Të dëshiroj tani!
Këtu.
Dhe në këtë çast.
Ta sfidoj veten duke të frymëzuar ty.
Të mbushem me jetë duke drithëruar në gjirin tënd ndërsa ti të ndihesh e gjallë në shtrëngimin tim.
Nuk dua të bëhem nga ata që thonë: "Nesër! Ka kohë"
Nuk dua ta pres këtë ditë të duhur sepse e di se çfarëdo që të bëj kjo ditë kurrë nuk do të vijë.
Çdo ditë e re do të kalojë. Do të ikë dhe do të tretet.
Si shumë të tjera para kësaj dhe si shumë të tjera që do të vijnë.
E fuqizuar nga hezitimi e hidhura nga sot do të shtrihet në të nesërmet e mëpastajme dhe do t'i bëjë hije diellit të lumturisë.
Andaj të dua tani.
Këtu.
Dhe në këtë çast.
E nesërmja kurrë nuk mund ta zëvendësojë magjinë që e ndiejmë sot.
Sepse dashuria nuk guxon të pres.
(A.R)



Ti je porti i fundit ku dua te ndalet anija ime.
Streha ku do te ndihet i plotësuar një shpirt rebel që kurrë nuk diti të ndalet.
Përqafimi që do t'i jep fund bredhjeve të mia.
Puthja ku do të shpërthej zjarri luftarak që tërë kohën digjet brenda meje.
Përkëdhelja që ëmbëlsisht më nxit të përmblidhem dhe ta dëshmoj burrërinë time para teje.
Dua të besoj se tani edhe ti po e ndien...
Ti je fjalia përmbaruese ku lapsi im synon ta vendos pikën.
(A.R)

----------


## Denata

U përula si kalorës i kohëve të shkuara.
Buzët e prekën lehtë lëkurën e butë të dorës së saj.
Një çast i vetëm.
Shumë i shkurtër për t'u parë nga anash.
Por rrufeshëm i thellë në ndjesinë e pakohë.
U ndjeva i vogël para hijes së kësaj zonje të rëndë.
Dhe aty për aty e kuptova pse ndër vite e kisha admiruar në heshtje.
Me miliona imazhe mu vërsulen duke më mbërthyer në dehjen e fantazisë pakufi.
Herë ajo dhe herë unë ...
Një lojë e pafund.
Ajo e lodhur nga gënjeshtarët e dashuruar në vete ndërsa unë i mërzitur nga kukullat pagjak.
Një duet që nuk ndalet së kërkuari diçka më shumë.
Dhe më pas çasti kaloi.
Ajo e tërhoqi dorën ndërsa unë u përpoqa ta përmblidhja veten.
Mu duk se pash diçka në buzëqeshjen e saj.
Mos vallë të dy kaluam nëpër të njëjtin vegim?
Apo ndoshta njeriu e sheh vetëm atë që zemra ia dëshiron.
(A.R)

----------


## Denata

Lulja ime,
Thesari im,
Fjala ime e pathënë,
Më e vlefshmja në të gjitha misteret,
Vullkan i pasionit të virgjër,
Luaneshë e pamposhtur.
E di se nuk do mund të të pushtoj sepse një mace e egër asnjëherë nuk mund të nënshtrohet.
Andaj do të ulë të gjitha armët e mia dhe do të të ledhatoj.
Me shumë durim do të pres derisa kthetrat t'i ndërrosh me mjaullima të këndshme.
Do të të përqafoj derisa ta ndiej epshin tënd duke drithëruar ritmikisht.
Do të bashkohem me ty në paqen që na fal lumturia.
Dhe më pas do të kërkoj që të më udhëheqësh në dëlir.
Do të klith dhe do të ulërij derisa ta shterosh edhe atomin e fundit të fuqisë sime.
Sepse askush nuk mund të matet me ty.
(A.R)

----------


## Denata

"Nuk është se më nuk besoj në dashuri, por jam lënduar aq shumë saqë më nuk besoj te njerëzit", kështu më tha sot një mik i imi. Një djalë i kujdesshëm, i pashëm, por mbi të gjitha një shpirt i pastër njeriu.
Ishte i lënduar. Jo vetëm që shihej kjo gjë, por edhe ndihej në çdo atom të hapësirës përreth tij. E kisha ndjenjën thuajse po ia dëgjoja mendimet, që gumëzhinin në heshtje brenda shpirtit të trazuar të mikut tim.
"Thonë se të dashurojnë, thonë se do të bëjnë gjithçka për ty, thonë se nuk duan gjë tjetër pos që të të bëjnë të lumtur. Dhe më pas fjalët i merr era. Sikur e tëra të ishte vetëm një shaka e rastit, një batutë sa për të kaluar kohën, një parodi që të qeshurat i ngurtëson në lot të akullt".
E di shumë mirë se ku të degdis një gjendje e tillë.
Është si ato rrëfimet, që i mësonim në shkollë, ku thuhet se bie një mollë e kalbur dhe më pas e kemi një shportë përplot molla të kalbura. Kjo është e vërteta e jetës. E mira vjen ngadalë, pothuajse zvarrë, përderisa e keqja përhapet me shpejtësi të dritës. Dhe më pas njeriu zhgënjehet! E fillon një rrugëtim të dhimbshëm, nëpër një tatëpjetë të mosbesimit kronik, drejt stacionit të zymtë të të ndjerit bosh. Sepse kështu është njeriu pa dashuri. Bosh!
E keqja e kësaj bote, e fshehur në çdo skutë dhe kthinë, vazhdimisht na pëshpërit se duhet ta shikojmë vetëm veten tonë, se duhet të jemi të ashpër, të bëhemi të ngurtë, të lëndojmë para se të na lëndojnë. Sikur vërtet të ishte kështu atëherë pse nuk ndihemi më mirë, atëherë kur e përqafojmë vallen e poshtërsisë? Pse të gjitha qejfet e kësaj bote nuk ia dalin ta shërojnë këtë ndjenjë të hidhur të të ndierit bosh?
E di se miku im është i lënduar. E di se dëshiron ta bind veten se ai më nuk duhet të dashurojë. Por unë kam besim në zemrën e madhe të mikut tim dhe e di se një zemër e tillë nuk pranon kurrë që të ndihet bosh.
Beso në fuqinë e dashurisë brenda teje miku im.
Beso sepse vetëm kështu mund ta ndalim të keqen e akullt që është përhapur kudo.
(A.R)

----------


## Denata

Asaj i pëlqejnë akulloret.
I do aq shumë saqë hamendem, kush do të shkrihet më parë? Ajo apo akullorja në gojën e saj!
I pëlqejnë edhe luleshtrydhet. I do edhe më shumë atëherë kur zgjohet rrëmbyeshëm në katër të mëngjesit. Dhe dikush patjetër duhet t'ia sjellë.
Mund të rritet deri në pafundësi, por ajo çdo herë do të vdesë për Nutella. Në ritëm të ngadaltë e shijon çdo lëpirje, sikur e tëra të ishte një ritual i orgazmës së fshehtë.
Xhelozoj!
Xhelozoj shumë!
Por kush guxon të futet në mes të një zonje dhe çokollatës së saj? Kam frikë se ajo mund ta zgjedhë çokollatën!
Ajo është e llastuar!
Shume e llastuar, por kështu janë të gjitha princeshat.
Në krahët e atij që nuk përton ta ledhatojë, një princeshë refuzon të rritet.
(A.R)

----------


## Denata

E dashura Edith,
E di se çfarëdo që të them asgjë nuk do ta qetëson vorbullën e ngatërrimit, që po të gërryen nga brenda. Por ti mos u mërzit. Mos lejo që dhimbja të të shemb. Mos u dorëzo para murit të heshtjes, që të shfaqet sa herë që përpiqesh të shpërthesh drejt një dite të re. Mos u thyej para akullnajës së ndjenjës të pashpresë, që t'i ngurtëson ëndrrat sa herë mendon për të ardhmen.
Mos u mërzit e dashura Edith.
Sa mirë do ishte sikur gjithmonë të merrnim më shumë nga ç'dhurojmë, ose të paktën njësoj, por ja që kjo botë nuk funksionon kështu. Të shtrydhin, të ndrydhin dhe në fund të hedhin si leckë. Por kjo nuk do të thotë se edhe ne duhet të bëhemi sikur ata. Kjo nuk do të thotë se edhe ne duhet ta tradhtojmë dritën brenda vetes dhe ta përqafojmë errësirën.
E shtrenjta Edith,
Ti je e vetmja, që mund ta dashuroj. Besomë se jam përpjekur të dashuroj shumë të tjera, por të gjitha mund të sajohen pos dashurisë. Edhe sikur të jetoj edhe një milion jetë të tjera, ka kohë që e ndiej se nuk mund ta dashuroj askënd tjetër. Andaj bëj çfarë të duash, por të lutem mos u mërzit. Mos e tradhto jetën brenda teje. Mos e tradhto veten.
Sado që duket vështirë, sado që e ke përshtypjen se bota vazhdimisht po të refuzon, sado që të duket se je Don Kishoti i fundit, sado që me qindra herë përmbytesh në lotët e dëshpërimit, as edhe njëherë nuk duhet të tradhtosh jetën brenda teje. Përkushtimi dhe vullneti i pastër gjithnjë e mundin të keqën, ndërsa bota përulet vetëm para atyre që nuk dorëzohen.
Edith!
Sa më pëlqen të të thërras në emër. Emri yt është më i madh se të gjithë titujt: e dashur, e shtrenjtë, e bukur ...
Sepse ti je yll!
Por edhe yjet duhet të luftojnë për një vend më të mirë në qiellin e bukur. Një vend, ku në tërë madhështinë e vet do të shihej shkëlqimi i vërtetë.
Lufto ylli im!
Dhe sonte shkëlqe.
Shkëlqe edhe për mua.
(A.R)

----------


## Arvima

Thone se i shkruan bukur dashurise, por nuk i kam lexuar asnje liber. E pashe nje dite ne nje interviste, po sa bukur e embel qe fliste. Epo prandaj mendova qenka cilesuar i tille. Me kane rekomanduar " Bombe ne Beograd" dhe "Ditar dashurie i nje shkrimtari" , jam kurioze ti lexoj.

----------


## broken_smile

faleminderit Denata qe i solle ketu ne forum. nga te gjitha do vecoja kete me poshte, e ka shprehur bukur vertet...




> Unë...
> Ti...
> Të gjithë ne jetojmë në një arenë të egër ku njëri tjetrin e shohim me mosbesim.
> Flasim për vlera të mëdha, që i proklamojmë si ideale të raporteve ndër-njerëzore. I stërmadhojmë aq shumë saqë fillojnë të duken edhe absurde.
> Kur idealet fillojnë të tingëllojnë si absurd, dhe t' i ngjasojnë ëndrrave të parealizueshme, domosdo se humb besimi. Gjithsecili struket në qoshen e vet. Dhe prej aty ëndërron për një botë më të mirë. Ëndërron derisa e humb besimin edhe në ëndrrat e veta.
> A është kjo jetë?
> Apo është vetëm një tablo e të jetuarit, ku personazhet më nuk bëjnë përpjekje ta njohin njëri tjetrin. Andaj edhe pavetëdijshëm zbehen në figura dhe skica. Ato mund të duken bukur, por figurat dhe skicat kurrë nuk mund ta ndiejnë të mirën brenda vetes dhe as ta shohin atë në sytë e tjetrit.
> Sa e trishtë!
> Dikur bota ishte plot me ngjyra ndërsa imazhet e çastit ishin bardhë dhe zi. Tani imazhet kapen në pafundësisht ngjyra, madje edhe ne 3D, ndërsa bota po shkon dhe zymtohet në bardhë dhe zi.
> ...

----------


## Denata

> Thone se i shkruan bukur dashurise, por nuk i kam lexuar asnje liber. E pashe nje dite ne nje interviste, po sa bukur e embel qe fliste. Epo prandaj mendova qenka cilesuar i tille. Me kane rekomanduar " Bombe ne Beograd" dhe "Ditar dashurie i nje shkrimtari" , jam kurioze ti lexoj.


Vertet shkruan bukur, ndaj mendova ta hedh ne forum meqe nuk ishte, pasi shkruan shume online dhe tere krijimtarine e tij  hedh dhe online.

----------


## Denata

> faleminderit Denata qe i solle ketu ne forum. nga te gjitha do vecoja kete me poshte, e ka shprehur bukur vertet...


Faleminderit dhe juve broken_smile

----------


## Denata

Duke u plakur, njeriu jo domosdoshmërisht bëhet më i mençur por, në çdo kohë, kupton vetëm këtë: gjërat e bukura, ato të sinqertat, që burojnë nga loçka e zemrës, i bëjmë vetëm pse këtë e kërkon shpirti ynë dhe jo domosdo pse ato i do bota! Vetëm kështu mund ta bëjmë botën më të mirë!
Mos prano të bëhesh si gjithë të tjerët. Të pajtohesh me ato që sheh dhe t’ia mbushësh mendjen vetes se asgjë nuk mund të ndryshojë.
Mos u bëj si ata që thonë: "Të gjithë njerëzit janë bërë të këqij sot. Të tjerët janë të këqij me mua, prandaj dhe unë tani jam i mirë vetëm me veten time."
Mos u bëj as si disa të tjerë, që thonë: "Ti je sjellë keq me mua dhe tani unë do të sillem keq me ty."
Këso mendimesh, dhe të ngjashme me to, kam dëgjuar shumë këto ditë. Dhe kjo për mua ka vetëm një kuptim: e tëra është vetëm dhimbje. Një ndjenjë kolektive e një zhgënjimi të vazhdueshëm.
Në pamundësi për të ndryshuar diçka, çdo ditë po mbyllemi më shumë e më shumë në vetvete. Po bëhemi si ato macet e lënduara, që të grithin sa herë i mbështet për muri.
Kjo është vazhdimësi e së keqes që të tjerët bëjnë mbi ne.
Kjo është e keqja e pafund.

(A.R)

* fragment nga "Ditar dashurie i një shkrimtari"

----------


## Denata

Nuk mund të rri indiferent. Askush nuk mundet. Jo përballë një sfide të tillë. Jo përballë saj.
Një vrull i madh vlon brenda meje. Ngjizet me shpejtësi dhe shpërthen.
I them vetes: "Ndal!"
Është e kotë. Një vrull i ri merr hov përsëri. Kësaj here ngjizet edhe më shpejt. Dhe përsëri shpërthen. Dhe përsëri, dhe përsëri, deri sa gjithçka ndahet copë e grimë. Shemben të gjitha muret. Një dhimbje therëse ma përshkon gjithë shpirtin. Dhimbje e trazuar me një lumturi dehëse. Po e ndiej. Dëshira po e synon lirinë. Jam i pafuqishëm. Nuk mund ta ndal. Nuk dua ta ndal.
E shoh veten të ndarë në dysh. Një njeri tjetër, një përfytyrim nga ëndrrat e zjarrta, po udhëheq brenda meje. Sado që mendja, ajo pak që ka ngelur nga unë, dikton kujdes, dora vazhdon të shtyjë përpara. Shtyn dhe e gjen rrugën e vet. I shpërthen barrierat një nga një.
Dhe ajo nuk po më pengon. Luan me dorën time. Shmanget. Por nuk më ndalon.
Diçka brenda meje, me gjysmë zëri, klith: "Ndalomë! Mos lejo të përmbytem në këtë tundim."
I hap sytë. Dua që ajo të jetë e mllefosur në mua. Dua që ajo të më shikojë me inat. Por jo! Sytë e saj shkëlqejnë në errësirë. Janë më të gjallë se kurrë. Si dy toptha zjarri, që konsumojnë gjithçka. Edhe ajo po vlonte. Po drithëronte si thupër.
Dua të flas, por ajo më merr fjalët nga goja.
"Çfarë po ndodhë kështu me mua?", pëshpëriti ajo.

*fragment nga “Edith”, libër i ri nga Albatros Rexhaj

----------


## Denata

Dua të jem aty, kur ty të merr gjumi. Me ty, kur ti trembesh natën. Kur ti del në shopping. Dua të jem ai, që të ndihmon ta zgjedhësh fustanin për ditën e parë në punën e re. Ai, kujt i tregon për të gjithë meshkujt, që të vardisen atëherë kur ti del me shoqe në pub.
Ah, e dashur! Dua të jem ai, që të pret kur ti del nga dushi. Ai, që të mbështjellë me peshqir. I vetmi, që ti di të gjitha nishanet në trup.
Pse të shtirem se nuk të dëshiroj?
Të dëshiroj afër. Bashkë! Si një trup i vetëm! E puthitur me mua në çdo cep. Harmoni ritmike! Si çelësi dhe dryni magjik, që i hapen vetëm njëri tjetrit. Dua t'i mësoj të gjitha dihatjet e tua. Dua të jem ai, që e liron pafundësinë brenda teje. Ai, para kujt nuk turpërohesh për macen e egër, që tinëzisht grith në dëlir. I vetmi, kujt ti ia beson të gjithë çmendurinë tënde.
Mos kërko nga unë mos të të dashurojë!
Mos! Sepse nuk dua ta fikë këtë etje të pashtershme, që e ndiej për ty.
Me ty, unë jam shumë më shumë. Andaj edhe dua të plakem me ty. Të ndihem i ri. I ri, deri në frymën e fundit.
Mos prit të të them: Më fal e dashur! Më fal pse të dashurojë kaq shumë!
Për dashurinë nuk kërkohet falje.
Si të kërkoj falje për faktin se ti më mbush me jetë?
(A.R)

----------


## Denata

Rëndom presim që të këqijat të na vijnë nga njerëz të huaj. E vërteta është se njerëzit tanë, ata që tërë kohën i mbajmë afër dhe u besojmë, dinë të na lëndojnë shumë më poshtërsisht. Lëndimi është edhe më i madh kur e kupton se ata nuk ndiejnë as pikën më të vogël të fajit apo keqardhjes.
Sonte, ndërsa shkruaj për këto gjëra, ndiej se diçka nuk është në rregull me ty.
Ndiej luftën tënde jo vetëm me veten, por edhe me botën që nuk të lejon as edhe të mërzitesh me dinjitet.
Të gjithë të thonë se nuk duhet të mërzitesh. Ndërsa ti habitesh se si mund të ta thonë këtë.
Ti ke të drejtë! Besomë se ke të drejtë. Ngaqë të tjerët janë në një mendje, kjo nuk do të thotë se ata dinë diçka më shumë. Nuk mund të dinë, sepse ata nuk janë në lëkurën tënde.
Ajo për çka ti je mërzitur, të ka përgjunjur. Madje të nxjerr edhe lot.
Çdo gjë që të sjell deri në atë gjendje, aq sa të nxjerrësh edhe lot, është një arsye e mjaftueshme për t'u mërzitur.
Mos e fshih mërzinë tënde. Mos ik prej saj. Ndieje dhe, nëse është nevoja, preke edhe fundin. E kur ta prekësh fundin, atëherë shiko anash. Aty do ta kuptosh se, edhe sikur të duash, më poshtë nuk mund të shkosh. E vetmja rrugë e mbetur është kthimi lart.
Tani tregoje veten. Trego se je më i mirë se ata që të sollën deri aty.
Mjaft vajtove, sepse në atë humnerë as vaji nuk ka më kuptim. Ti e di se askush nuk mund t'i ndihmojë ata që nuk arrijnë të ndihmojnë veten.
Përmblidhu.
Dhimbja jote le të jetë ajo që do të të ngrejë më këmbë.
(A.R)

Jashtë bën dimër, por në shpirtin tim rri ndezur një flakë!
Dita i ka lënë vend natës e nata shpejt do t’i lërë vendin prapë ditës, por sërish flaka do të rrijë ndezur. Do të rrijë ndezuri drita e kandilit, sepse në vend të vajit, ushqehet me shpirtin tim. Dhe kjo më mërzit! Më mërzit ngaqë e di se shpirti është i pavdekshëm e kështu flaka nuk do të fiket as në pafundësi.
Si është e mundur që në këtë botë ende ekziston dikush si ti? Dikush që të njeh vetëm duke ndjerë sinjalet e shpirtit? Dikush që i bën të gjitha duke mos bërë asgjë? Që ta dhuron botën edhe pa e kërkuar atë?
Si është e mundur që ti ekziston?
Si nuk nxitova dhe nuk të gjeta më herët?
Pse ta çoja dëm këtë pjesë të jetës që kam jetuar deri tani?
Si jam sjellë aty përreth teje, por tërë kohën kam qenë i verbër?
O Zot! Pse m’i dhe sytë, kur nuk më mësove që të shihja?
Sonte gjithë qenien time përshkon një mall që mund të mbështjellë edhe vetë botën. Një mall për atë që nuk e pata kurrë, por që çdo atom i shpirtit tim e ndien se ajo në të vërtetë ka qenë gjithë kohën këtu.
Tiparet e saj ishin fshehur copëza-copëza, të shpërndara në të gjithë njerëzit që më kanë dashur. Te dikush ishin flokët. Te dikush sytë. Te dikush tjetër ishte buzëqeshja.
E si mund të mos ndiej mall unë?
Si mund të mos ndiej mall kur, pas shenjave të tua, vrapova tërë jetën?
Si mund të mos ndiej mall kur gjithçka në jetë më ka përgatitur për këtë ditë? Këtë ditë kur do të flakja tutje koracën e padijes dhe do të hapja krahët e shpirtit, që më në fund edhe unë të jetoja?
Gjithçka në këtë botë mund të labërgohet, të thyhet e të copëtohet. Gjithçka mund të bëhet copë e çikë dhe më pas ta marrë me vete ndonjë lumë apo ndonjë erë! Gjithçka mund të copëtohet, por malli im kurrë!
Sonte, kur më përvëlon më shumë se kurrë malli në shpirt!
Sonte, kur aty, si në një betejë apokaliptike, përplasen gëzimi dhe mërzia. Gëzimi që më në fund të gjeta dhe mërzia e madhe pse u vonova!
Do të doja që, vetëm sonte, malli për ty të ishte i thurur nga fjolla bore, sepse atëherë do të shkrihej posa ta prekja me dorë!
Do të shkrihej e ndoshta pastaj unë mund të flija.
(A.R)



* fragment nga "Ditar dashurie i një shkrimtari" - Albatros Rexhaj, Botimet DUDAJ, tani i ribotuar

----------


## Denata

Ajo më mësoi se të qenit femër është ndjenjë. Me shumë kujdes më udhëhoqi në botën e fshehtë të ëndrrave të saj. Aty ku e zbulova se bukuria e vërtetë nuk është vetëm imazh. Mbi të gjitha është ndjesi. Një sekret i fshehur, një eliksir magjik, që i zbulohet vetëm atij që është i denjë..
Vetëm kur ajo ndihej e lumtur, unë mund ta shijoja bukurinë e saj. Nga një imazh i këndshëm, një ngacmim i bukur për sytë, si me magji, ajo shndërrohej në një ushqim për shpirtin.
Vetëm kur ajo ndihej e lumtur, unë mund të tretesha në sharmin magjepsës, të fshehur në çdo cep të shikimit të saj.
Për një çast kudo kishte aromë të një çmendurie të shkallëzuar; nga ato që vetëm adoleshentët mund ta ndiejnë. Pasion i vrazhdë! Forcë e pastër e natyrës nga koha kur njeriu nuk turpërohej nga natyrshmëria e vet. Pasion që më pas mbillte guxim. Dhe kur këto të dyja ngjizeshin brenda meje atëherë isha i pamposhtur. I gatshëm për çdo përballje. I denjë që të përmbytesha në sensualitetin e saj.
... sensualiteti i saj!
Kjo ishte ajo për të cilën unë kisha etje. Hija e rëndë e saj, që dehte çdo shqisë timen. Bukuria e saj e vërtetë, që unë mund ta shijoja vetëm kur ajo ndihej e lumtur.
(A.R)



Albatros Rexhaj
"Ditar dashurie i një shkrimtari"
Botime DUDAJ
***
Ribotimin e librit mund ta gjeni;

Në Tiranë: Adrioni, Libri Universitar, TEG, Libraria ALBANIA ...

Në Prishtinë: BUZUKU, te sheshi përballë caffe "Corner", Libraria TOENA te Instituti

Në Gjakovë: Librari Tomorri

----------


## xfiles

mua me duken shume vari lesht theniet e tij "filozofike", fjale boshe ne ajer pa substance qe u hidhen turmave idiote qe i presin me llapen jashte si nje qen hidhet per te kapur ate koren e bukes qe i jep i zoti.

----------


## Arvima

> mua me duken shume vari lesht theniet e tij "filozofike", fjale boshe ne ajer pa substance qe u hidhen turmave idiote qe i presin me llapen jashte si nje qen hidhet per te kapur ate koren e bukes qe i jep i zoti.


Xfiles ,  nuk je romantik ti prandaj te duket ashtu  :ngerdheshje:

----------

